# American Made



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I got to thinking it would be cool to start a thread listing what companies/products (plumbing and heating related) that we know are still American made and what ones are not. I always thought B&G pump parts where American made but just bought an oem coupler to see china stamped on it . I know you can get Appollo ball valves either international or American made. I bet the list on the china side will be alot longer


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok, I'll start.

Bradford White water heaters
Appollo valves (not the international ones)
Brasscraft stops
Delta

......

your turn :jester:


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

Delta is making a ton of stuff in China now


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

My Brain.:yes:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

super plumber said:


> Delta is making a ton of stuff in China now


 
 delta. soon everything will be made in china.. Some of us would like to get usa made whenever we can.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I knew this was going to be a short thread :blink:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Watts I believe is still American probably not or out sourced to china to.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I knew this was going to be a short thread :blink:


sadly i was afraid this was going to happen.

I wolverine Brass made in America?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

hummmm! let me think? -american made-hummmm! let me think again?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Kholer still has products made in US. They have international branches though. DO they count?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok, this one might haunt me for a while, :laughing: But Viega Pex is being made in Mcpherson Kansas, recently opened up a new 439,000 sq. ft. production facility there. It's right off I35, I'll have to visit there someday.:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Brasscraft, Jones Stephens. Made in the US.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I think my kids are american made!!!!will check with my wife and get back to you


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Some things are better if they're NOT made in the U.S.A! LOL:thumbup:
Can you say KerSPLASH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

al said:


> I think my kids are american made!!!!will check with my wife and get back to you


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## CleanMyPipes (Apr 5, 2009)

al said:


> I think my kids are american made!!!!will check with my wife and get back to you


 
Last time I checked the Kiddo's were American made ....


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I know you folks like bradford white. (I do too)

I install Lochinvar. 

They are made in USA

We have had an excellent track record with them.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I know you folks like bradford white. (I do too)
> 
> I install Lochinvar.
> 
> ...


At 1 time B/W made Lochinvar tank water heaters for them and Lochinvar made boilers for B/W


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Ridgid hand tools. Symmons makes a quality solid brass tub shower valve, even used in a lot of hotels here in Massachusetts. It weighs about twice of what a typical Delta, Moen weighs. They haven't changed the design in about 25 years. Reasonably priced.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Ridgid hand tools. Symmons makes a quality solid brass tub shower valve, even used in a lot of hotels here in Massachusetts. It weighs about twice of what a typical Delta, Moen weighs. They haven't changed the design in about 25 years. Reasonably priced.


I've never used Symmons but have seen them around in hotels like you said. Have you ever used them for residential? I see them in one of my books, the Temptrol? I might have to try them, thanks.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

The majority of single handle residential shower valves in western Mass. are symmons. Another thing I like about them is they have a lever next to the handle to divert water to tub or shower, instead of the tub spout pull up type. I've put in hundreds and really like the product.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> The majority of single handle residential shower valves in western Mass. are symmons. Another thing I like about them is they have a lever next to the handle to divert water to tub or shower, instead of the tub spout pull up type. I've put in hundreds and really like the product.



Thanks! I think I'll order one for my cabin to test it out. I have a one piece tub/shower already installed out there just waiting for a new valve. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

American Mfg. Water heaters? AKA Craftmaster/Whirlpool?

American Valve, the products they sell at Lowes? 


Two product lines I avoid like the plague because of their reliability problems.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

red & white valves / nibco / elkhart


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ironranger said:


> Thanks! I think I'll order one for my cabin to test it out. I have a one piece tub/shower already installed out there just waiting for a new valve. :thumbsup:


Got water that corrodes copper and brass?
If you do you might want to rethink the symmons...

If you have corrosive water the hot seat will be a bear to get out...


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Got water that corrodes copper and brass?
> If you do you might want to rethink the symmons...
> 
> If you have corrosive water the hot seat will be a bear to get out...



No but there is a little iron but not bad, otherwise good water. I have 100' cased well out there. The copper I do have in there has been there for about 7 years with no problems. I'm removing what little copper is there and puting in all Viega this summer. I use the place mostly for deer season but it's a great dog house too!, only about 10 miles from home.:thumbup:
I'll have to share some pictures of the work.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was under the impression that 99% of tanked water heaters are made in the USA due to shipping expenses. Milwaukee tools:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> red & white valves / nibco / elkhart


 
I think red and white is made in italy.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> I think red and white is made in italy.


 your right... still aint china though ........... wheeler rex , reed are quailty american made plumbing tools


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> I was under the impression that 99% of tanked water heaters are made in the USA due to shipping expenses. Milwaukee tools:thumbsup:


Rheem has a plant in Mexico that makes the bulk of their residential heaters.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Sloan
Chicago Faucets
*crickets*


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, that would explain why I've been replacing so many 5-6 year old rheem/ruuds lately.



Killertoiletspider said:


> Rheem has a plant in Mexico that makes the bulk of their residential heaters.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

American water heaters are union made in america.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I finally got a reply from the people at red and white and they said some of thier stuff is made in Italy and some in China.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> I finally got a reply from the people at red and white and they said some of thier stuff is made in Italy and some in China.


 
I use R&W Iso valve kits...they are OK at best. The brass is not as cheap as it could be, there is some real crap that china puts out. Italy made valves seem to be the norm....I haven't had any real issues with RnW brass, their ball valve assemblies are not too good and the design needs some tweeking. 02


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I went out the other day to look for a new american flag. They were all made in china. What is this country coming to went you can't even buy an american made american flag.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

al said:


> I went out the other day to look for a new american flag. They were all made in china. What is this country coming to went you can't even buy an american made american flag.


 
American companies make it and the flag cost $10 bucks. China makes it and it cost $.50. Make no mistake about why China owns the U.S.

U.S. companies went to china and now we have the results of greed, and it isn't going to change


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Canadian Made! Need I say more?

And one for smells,


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> Canadian Made! Need I say more?
> 
> And one for smells,


Nice pic but why do they have that girl blocking the view.:whistling2:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Just to add a sense of scale to the ice flow!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Rheem has a plant in Mexico that makes the bulk of their residential heaters.


 
i was also under the impression that AO Smith residential heaters are made in mexico. 



zurn/wilkins has a plant right here in Paso Robles. :thumbup:





paul


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> i was also under the impression that AO Smith residential heaters are made in mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The only thing I know from PRB is the Water Slide park and the RV park across the street. Is Zurn far from there?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

the water slide is on hwy 46, zurn is probably 5-10 minutes away, on east side of town. they're probably only 3 minutes from my house.







paul


----------



## where am i (Nov 14, 2008)

*made in america*

zoeller pump co

korky flapper

charlotte pipe

weldbend


----------



## Cali Junior (Apr 20, 2009)

Lenox hole saws and recip blades are made at their plant in Massachusetts....and I'm pretty sure Milwaukee moved a good bit of manufacturing overseas when they were bought by TTI, a hong kong based company.​


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

al said:


> Nice pic but why do they have that girl blocking the view.:whistling2:


 Why all the maple leafs (leaves?) blocking the view?:whistling2:


----------

